# Pool Covers



## Deborah3002 (Jun 18, 2018)

Anybody know where I can purchase a solar swimming pool cover (needs to be made to measure) near Miranda do Corvo?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to EXPAT FORUM
I bought my solar pool cover onle and had it transported here.
Far cheaper than purchasing one here.

https://poolstore.co.uk/category/summer-covers


----------

